# Garmin Striker PLUS 7CV oder  7SV ???



## Naish82 (1. Dezember 2018)

Moin Leute...

Nachdem ich mich anfänglich in den Thread von Tigerclaw mit eingeklinkt hatte, (da wir scheinbar nach ähnlichen Geräten suchen) wird es vermutlich langsam zu speziell um seinen Thread mit meinen Fragen vollzuspammen.

Nach mehreren Telefonaten mit dem echolotzentrum hatte ich für meine Bedürfnisse (gr. Plöner See, Raubfisch vom Boot, hauptsächlich Strukturen erkennen, speichern und Mappen (quickdraw), Hotspots markieren etc) eigentlich das 7CV auserkoren.
Quickdraw kartenaustausch ist über Active Captain App auch möglich. (Deswegen das 7 und nicht das 5, da dass 7er wlan Verbindung aufbauen kann)

Nun kommt das 7CV jedoch „nur“ mit dem GT20 Geber. 
Der GT22 Geber hätte eine weitere Frequenzspanne und somit ein besseres Bild (chirp)
Leider kommen die Geräte in den bundles und man kann nicht einfach ein 7CV mit dem gt22 bestellen.

Jetzt hat mir der Garmin-Crack vom EZ den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt, anstatt das 7CV zu nehmen und ggf. den Geber zu tauschen, das 7SV (Sidescan, Kegel je nach tiefe bis ca 30m breite!!) zu nehmen, welches standardmäßig mit dem GT52 Geber kommt. 

Laut seiner Aussage ist die Zusätzliche Sidescan Funktion die 90,-€ Mehrpreis definitiv wert.

Dass möchte ich gerne glauben, ich möchte auch nicht an den 90€ sparen und mich ggf nach einer Saison ärgern dass ich nicht auf ihn gehört habe,
Andererseits hab ich bisher auch ganz ohne echolot ganz gut gefangen und sehe das ganze eher als zusätzliches gimmick...

Gibt es hier vielleicht (Garmin-) User, die beide Geräte (bzw. Geber) kennen (oder down- Bzw Sidescan Funktionen von Mitbewerbern kennen)und ihre Sichtweise der Dinge Preis geben würden?
Schockt Sidescan so sehr? 
Ist bestimmt schon gut zu sehen, wenn 10-15m neben dem Boot in voller Wurfdistanz die Post abgeht...
Oder sieht man da in der praxis garnicht so viel?

Ich weiß, so viele Fragen, aber das Thema ist halt echt komplex...

Danke schonmal und Gruß,
Lars


----------



## Grundelschreck85 (2. Dezember 2018)

Moin Naish,

ich kann zwar beide Geber-Ausführungen nicht vergleichen, stand aber vor Kurzem vor der gleichen Frage wie du und hab mich schließlich für das 7sv (GT52 Geber) entschieden. Aus meiner Sicht hat sich der Kauf absolut gelohnt.
Einsatzgebiet ist für mich ein großer Baggersee mit ziemlich viel Struktur, gerade mit dem Sidescan lassen sich die Kanten echt gut abbilden und ich habe Spots gefunden, die mir zuvor mit dem traditionellen Echo entgangen sind. Wenn man die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden hat, bekommt man wirklich realistische Darstellungen hin und kann Strukturen, seien es Bäume, Steine oder Kraut sowie die Bodenbeschaffenheit ganz genau erkennen.
Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich wahrlich kein Profi am Echolot bin und man bestimmt noch mehr aus dem Ding rausholen kann. Speziell mit dem Sidescan musste ich mich am Anfang schon ne Weile vertraut machen und mit den Einstellungen rumspielen um gute Bilder zu bekommen. Zu deuten dass irgendwo neben dem Boot die Post ab geht traue ich mir aber z.B. mit dem Sidescan (noch?) nicht wirklich zu. In den "hochaufgelösten" Modi Down- und Sidescan sieht man zwar Strukturen perfekt, Fische sind allerdings meist nur kleine Punkte, weshalb ich immer noch das traditionelle Echo in einem Fenster nebenher laufen lasse. Die Bestätigung über das traditionelle Echo 15m neben dem Boot klappt dann natürlich nicht, aber ich denke mal das ergibt sich dann auch etwas mit der Erfahrung.

Also für mich ist der Sidescan eher Gimmick als wirklich essentiell, aber ich bereue die 90 € mehr auf garkeinen Fall. Macht auch einfach Spaß und ist nett anzusehen, schöne Spielerei eben  Teuer sind die Geräte ohnehin und da ich meins auch die nächsten Jahre intensiv nutzen werde, haben sich die Mehrkosten für mich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

Abgesehen vom Sidescan verrichtet der Geber auch im traditionellen Modus sowie im Downscan (bzw. Downvü ^^) eine super Arbeit. Wie gesagt fehlt mir der Vergleich zum GT20 bzw. GT22, aber gerade im Modus traditionell+Downvü bleibt einem mit dem GT52 nichts mehr verborgen was unterm Boot schwimmt. Bei Unterwasserpflanzen werden z.B. sogar die Blätter aufgelöst, das sieht schon eindrucksvoll aus.

Am Gerät an sich hab ich auch nichts zu bemängeln, das Mapping funktioniert sehr gut, das Display ist super, auch bei direktem Sonnenlicht gut lesbar und man kann alle layouts ausgiebig anpassen. Das Einzige was mich anfangs etwas irritiert hat, ist das Quickdraw Community System. Die Karten die man aufnimmt lädt man per WLAN in die Community hoch und kann sie dann, z.B. aufs Smartphone, übertragen. Das funktioniert, zumindest soweit ich es bis jetzt rausgefunden habe, aber nur indem man die Karten in der Community veröffentlicht und sie dann eben als Community User runterladen kann. Die direkte Übertragung vom Echolot aufs Smartphone, also ohne generelle Veröffentlichung in der Community, funktioniert nicht bzw. eben nur mit Modellen mit SD-Karten (echomap etc.). Ich hab absolut kein Problem damit meine Karten zu teilen, aber den Prozess um die Karten auf meinen PC bzw. Telefon zu bekommen, finde ich etwas umständlich. 

VG
Ralf


----------



## Naish82 (2. Dezember 2018)

Wow, danke für deine detaillierte Antwort.
Sowas in der Art habe ich gehofft zu hören...


----------



## Grundelschreck85 (2. Dezember 2018)

Kein Problem, viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gerät, was immer es dann auch wird


----------



## goldfisch12 (3. Dezember 2018)

Die beiden Garmin Geber gt22 und gt52 sind beides High Chirp Varianten im traditionellen Echolotverfahren, deshalb dort 1:1 vergleichbar.
Das gilt auch für den bei Garmin etwas schächeren Downscanbereich.
Der einzige Unterschied  besteht im Sidescanverfahren, dass nur der GT52 beherrscht, allerdings braucht er dazu auch das passende Gerät, nämlich den
Striker 7SV.
Der gt20 ist ein Zweifrequenzgeber, der die Chirp Funktionen des Gerätes nur in einem sehr schmalen Band von +-5Khz ausführen kann und
daher die Vorteile des Chirpverfahrens, wie bessere Objekttrennung usw., nicht nutzt.
Es macht deshalb bei allen Garmin CHirp Geräten Sinn, einen Chirp Geber, wie z.B. den Gt22,Gt52, zu nutzen.
Im Süßwasser würde ich heute nicht mehr auf die Sidescan Funktionen verzichten. Nur mit dieser Scanmethode bekommt man
eine Vorstellung davon, wo sich der Fisch in Bezug auf die Bootsposition befindet.
Wie gut der gt52 gerade im Sidescanbereich arbeitet, kannst Du Dir in diesem Praxistest (Link unten)einmal an den Beispielbildern anschauen.
Auch kannst Du hier einmal sehen, wie gut die 2-D Chirp Aufnahmen mit dem Gt52 sind z.B. im Vergleich zum Simrad Go7xse.
Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, wenn die Aufnahmen hier mit einem echomap 72sv gemacht wurden. Da gibt es technisch in diesem Bereich zum Striker
keine Unterschiede.

https://www.fischfindertest.de/echo...lus-7sv-raymarine-axiom-7-3-d-simrad-go-7xse/


----------



## Naish82 (3. Dezember 2018)

Danke für deine Meinung/Antwort, bestätigt mich weiter zum 7sV, auch wenn ich den siedescanansicht derzeit noch gewöhnungsbedürftig finde. Am besten ist wohl sich den down Bzw 2d Scan noch daneben zu legen...

Den Fischfindertest finde ich nur mittelmäßig, trotzdem danke dafür. Ich weiß nicht, ob die page von dir ist, aber als Kritik würde ich mal anmerken, dass man die Bilder der echolote zu null miteinander vergleichen kann, da z.b. Im downscan z.b. nur 2 der 3 echolote per Bild verfügbar sind.
Auch im Sidescan zwischen Raymarine und Garmin sind völlig verschiedene Bilder zu sehen. Dass ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen.
Wenn du Echolotbilder vergleichen willst, musst du mit den verschiedenen Echoloten immer wieder die selbe Position abfahren, wie Schlageter es in den Videos macht...

Nichts für ungut, trotzdem danke für deinen Input.


----------



## goldfisch12 (4. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, danke für deine Rückmeldung. Für Kritik bin ich immer zu haben, unsere sachliche Streitkultur ist sowieso stark verkümmert. Deine Anmerkungen solltest Du auf der bewußten Seite rückmelden, da gibt es passende Möglichkeiten, ich bin nur der, der einen Link weitergegeben hat. Übrigens bin nicht deiner Meinung, dass man aus den Screenshots keine Rückschlüsse ziehen kann. Bei 2-D Chirp sind für mich klare Unterscheidungen auf die wichtigsten Chirp Kriterien möglich. Dazu muss ich keine Ballons, Tannenbäume oder Kisten überfahren und nicht exakt die gleiche GPS Position zugrunde legen. Um die Qualität von Sidescanbildern z.B. in puncto Schärfe und Detailauflösung  zu beurteilen, müssen nicht gleiche Objekte gescannt werden, das geht für mich mit den gezeigten Screen auch so problemlos. Was mich ein wenig wundert ist die Tatsache, dass Du die unterstützenden Verkaufsvideos aus Paderborn als Vergleich heranziehst. Hier hat der Woweffekt immer eine besondere Bedeutung, wie letztlich bei der Vorstellung des Garmin Livescope plastisch zu sehen war. Mit unabhängigen soliden Praxistest hat das wenig zu tun. In der Politik spricht man bei solchen Konstellationen vom"Interessenkonflikt".
Aber, das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. Du darfst das gerne anders sehen.


----------



## Naish82 (4. Dezember 2018)

Also ich weiß nicht ob ich auf der Seite etwas übersehen habe, aber ich finde z.b. Überhaupt kein downscanbild vom Garmin. Es wird nur erwähnt, dass es von der Qualität in der Mitte liegt. Da würde ich z.b. Erwarten dass halt downscanbilder aller 3 echolote gezeigt werden.
Beim Sidescan (so wie ich die Bilder interpretiere) wird beim „schwächeren“ raymarine ein komplett strukturloser Untergrund gezeigt. Klar sieht da das garmin da besser aus.
Aber wo ist z.b. Das sidescanbild vom simrad?

Du scheinst mir in diesem Themengebiet schon sehr erfahren zu sein, aber für mich als Einsteiger in dieses Gebiet ist es halt schwieriger aus den dort gezeigten Bildern die entsprechenden Rückschlüsse zu ziehen.

Aber egal, ich hole mir das 7SV, denke damit mache ich nichts verkehrt... 

Danke euch allen für euren Input!


----------



## goldfisch12 (4. Dezember 2018)

Beim Garmin echomap Plus 7sv bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Für das Geld kannst Du kaum etwas besseres kaufen.


----------



## goldfisch12 (4. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, ich noch einmal.
Ich habe noch einen Beitrag gefunden, der für Dich vielleicht noch interessant ist, da dort Vergleichsaufnahmen mit dem Gt20 und dem Garmin 50/200 Geber zum GT52 zu finden sind.
http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/garmin-striker-7sv-5dv-echolot-praxis-test


----------



## Naish82 (4. Dezember 2018)

Ja super, vielen Dank.


----------

